# bsg raptor



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

has anyone heard an update on wats going on with the moebius raptor from bsg.


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry bud, only getting static on that channel.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not a thing has been seen or heard. At this point I don't think we'll see it released this year. Hopefully maybe it will be mid next year. Been wanting them to release a raptor kit for a while.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Someone on The RPF, allegedly someone with inside information, posted that the Raptor will likely be released in the first or second quarter of 2016 because other kits that are in the works have higher priority.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I asked Frank about this on his FB page. He told me this morning there's no news on this or any other Batman 66 figures.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Amazon says they'll have it Dec.31 this year. We'll see.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

JeffG said:


> Amazon says they'll have it Dec.31 this year. We'll see.


Sorry, but NO... It won't be out for a LONG,LONG time...


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

would of liked to have one already without paying 250.00 from badazz models. I guess ill have to wait


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

1/32 huh? The badazz site does not give much info on the 
the kit and I do not have all evening to research it but...it better not be a Salzo re-cast.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

fluke said:


> 1/32 huh? The badazz site does not give much info on the
> the kit and I do not have all evening to research it but...it better not be a Salzo re-cast.


Badazz has a well deserved reputation for quality replica kits- they are expensive but you get your money's worth. They are not about to tarnish that reputation with selling a "Salzo re-cast"...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Moebius's latest Facebook post shares Doug Drexler's Raptor full scale photo album and in the comments section they mention that they have test shots of the Raptor kit and it's due in 3 to 4 months.

https://www.facebook.com/Moebius-Models-152580141448964/

Doug Drexler's Raptor Album

https://www.facebook.com/doug.drexl...10153201611646104.1073742179.570346103&type=3


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> Moebius's latest Facebook post shares Doug Drexler's Raptor full scale photo album and in the comments section they mention that they have test shots of the Raptor kit and it's due in 3 to 4 months.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Moebius-Models-152580141448964/
> 
> ...


Based on what Frank wrote:_ "At that point it had been modified quite a bit for the new show then stripped back down. All we could do was make interior measurements. These are fantastic and should be quite a help!"_, I'm thinking the interior of the kit will be basic, like the upcoming BvS Batmobile release. Shame _if_ that's the case, since you can see a lot of the interior thru the front windows and especially if the side hatch can be shown open. Again, I said *IF*, since we have no photos of the kit interior (or exterior for that matter) to be sure.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all

I had a brief Twitter conversation with Moebius today, when I saw a Twitter link for the Facebook post.

Conversation went as follows:

*Moebius Models*
Thanks to Doug Drexler, here's a treasure trove of images to help detail your Raptor. We had access to the ship a... http://fb.me/7eny1egu9 

*Me*
Quickie! Is this an official announcement of a Raptor? '-'

*Moebius Models*
it was actually announced last year, all retailers should have ordering access.

*Me*
@moebiusmodels Many thx for the response. My apologies for asking further: is there an ETA on the final kit? BTW: great fan of the company..

*Moebius Models*
3-4 months, still needs packaging and a small tooling tweak.
*
Me*
@moebiusmodels Excellent news. I had seen some listings online with retailers, but hadn't seen an official announcement. Best wishes for '16

Just FYI.

*BF*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow! 2016 is going to be a very good year for grail kits!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

fluke said:


> Wow! 2016 is going to be a very good year for grail kits!


Finding the shelf space is going to be a problem then again, yes, we will be able to line up an Eagle, The Proteus and The Raptor among others like the LIS Derelict.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Just to clear the "air", as it were.. I HAVE one of Mobys test shots of the RAPTOR and was asked my opinion of the quality and accuracy of the kit....

NO ONE, NO ONE will be disappointed in it ! 

As i stated to a few on FB, the only thing about this that will need to be "recognized " is in the photo album from the Production of BSG the image DOUG DREXLER has in it are from the full size mock up from early on in Production. Moby DID NOT use the CGI Mesh from that one to create their kit. They used the later meshs ! So, there ARE differences between their version and ALL the images Doug posted.

HARDLY huge ones, but differences.. Oh, and YES it does have a complete interior. I'll wager PHOTO-ETCH won't be far behind as well as some resin
" upgrades " too.. 

Out side of that, no one will be disappointed with this kit and YES it's only a 
few month out !


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Mr Wolvster

Any pictures? (he said hopefully...)

*BF*


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll see what i can do later on.....

There ARE a few "minor" changes to the parts
on the trees a I understand it but it's pretty much 99%
THERE as to what I have...


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Sir, 

If you could, that'd be awesome because - frankly - I've seen NOTHING official as to what the bugger looks like (as a kit)!

*BF*


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Wolvster said:


> NO ONE, NO ONE will be disappointed in it !


I think you underestimate the modeling communities need to complain.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Wolvster said:


> NO ONE, NO ONE will be disappointed in it !


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeahhh, probably true...... Even when modelers GET
what they have been screaming for they find a reason
not too like it...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wolvster said:


> ... I'll wager PHOTO-ETCH won't be far behind as well as some resin " upgrades " too..  ...


There will be! I've got a test shot as well, but with the move I haven't even been able to test fit it yet.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Err...is anybody able to share any pictures?

Am keen to see anything at this stage - of the kit, obviously!



*BF*


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Any pictures of the kit available yet?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Pictures please.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

These early kits are sent out with some very specific conditions. 
I am sure if he had permission to post images he would already be doing so.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

*Bounce*

Anything?

Anyone?

This is like a conspiracy of silence (and vision).

Your sincerely

Me

(*BF*)


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally, the conspiracy of silence is ended--but you'll have to go on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92089464.1073741828.1037529645&type=3&theater


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

"Sorry, this content isn't available right now.
The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in."


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Link works fine for me. But the conspiracy continues!


----------



## yorkie (Dec 9, 2002)

Try here.
http://culttvman.com/main/galactica-raptor-moebius-models/


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

JeffBond said:


> Link works fine for me. But the conspiracy continues!


Sorry, Sir but that link is toast for me too. 

*BF*


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

yorkie said:


> Try here.
> http://culttvman.com/main/galactica-raptor-moebius-models/


Ooh!

*BF*


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Whoever posted it on FB had second thoughts and took it down.


----------



## Neverendingmods (May 31, 2006)

Looks very nice!

Thanks -- YET AGAIN -- to Frank Winspur!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

yorkie said:


> http://culttvman.com/main/galactica-raptor-moebius-models/


SWEET!

Looks like it has an interior.
And the box art for Batgirl too... oh man, my aching wallet.
and yes, Mr. N.E.Mods is right... Thank You Frank!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I put it on Facebook and it's still there:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92089464.1073741828.1037529645&type=3&theater


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

For anyone who has a Facebook page just go to it and type in Moebius models, I just did and it shows the Raptor.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

JeffBond said:


> I put it on Facebook and it's still there:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92089464.1073741828.1037529645&type=3&theater


Sir, sadly that still doesn't work. 'Content isn't available at the moment' message.

*BF*


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> For anyone who has a Facebook page just go to it and type in Moebius models, I just did and it shows the Raptor.


That's a Facebook re-post of the Cult TV Man single image. BUT at least we finally got to see something. Was really beginning to think it was vapourware! 

*BF*


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Bugfood said:


> Sir, sadly that still doesn't work. 'Content isn't available at the moment' message.*BF*


Ask Rotondi for the secret password!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

All I can say after seeing the mock-up is:


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

No. This.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, that mock-up looks super sweet and a must have for me! It looks far better than I even imagined, and thats saying something considering Franks track record!
Jim


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

ill deff get 2 of them one to do the regular version the other to custom the armored version


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*mo raptor*

hello, is it me you're looking for?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> hello, is it me you're looking for?


You're a cruel man, Lou, lucky, but cruel.........


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

this kit could really use your magic Teslabe.

so much potential for lit instruments


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Lastest info/pictures on Moebius Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1190613677645600.1073741837.152580141448964&type=3


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Been waiting and waiting for this one.

I hope Moebius also does this and the TOS BSG stuff in 1/72 as well.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am in for a 1/72 if they ever make one-


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Pretty nice build-up here:
http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=83387
Colors don't look like the Drex reference photos of the full scale mock-up, and it could use a little weathering to bring it to life. Detail looks reasonably crisp. Sure hope those aren't the actual kit pilots, tho'. Crowsnest figures and Paragrafix film for backlighting will be musts.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry, duplicate.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

*What the...?????*

No updates on this awesome kit since April of LAST YEAR???? Are you kidding me?! The Fantastic Voyage ship is cool as all get out, but this is NU-GALACTICA tooling we are talking about here!!!! I've been killing myself searching for any info on a release date on this beauty to no avail:crying:.
Can someone in the loop give me a guesstimate on this wonderful model?
Thanks in advance,
Jim and Judy


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hunch,
all that needs to happen is that Universal has to get Moebius the license renewal forms. there are a jillion (yes, that is the correct number) things team Moebius would love to restock, but are waiting on Universal

PS, I am not a paid spokesman for team Moebius, but I would get the decoder ring if they had one


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Hunch,
> all that needs to happen is that Universal has to get Moebius the license renewal forms. there are a jillion (yes, that is the correct number) things team Moebius would love to restock, but are waiting on Universal
> 
> PS, I am not a paid spokesman for team Moebius, but I would get the decoder ring if they had one


Ahhh....no kidding?! I had no idea there was a hold up. I just thought Frank wanted to wait until the Sweet Proteus model model started selling before swamping the market with another fairly expensive kit. Yes, I have no idea what the heck I'm talking about :lol: so, being as stupid as I am I appreciate the heads up Lou!
So I guess I'll grab the Proteus to hold me over for my unboxing addiction (problem...BIG PROBLEM) for now. Just got to figure out how to hide it from the wife...she knows about the Raptor as she is a big fan of the show too...not even sure she has seen Fantastic Voyage so its going to take some keen mailman-intercept protocols to pull this off! When I got the 1/72 Saturn V from Dragon in the mail I tried sneaking it around the side door but as the box could be seen from space my wife was already dialing the lawyer when I got inside! Lots of kissing up :x (and bandaging up ) followed!
Well, thanks much for the info! Best,
Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My wife and I balance- she has the special things she likes- cosmetics, home decor, Hallmark movies, and I have my hobbies and interests. We do not have a lot of funds to toss around, but we each get our special stuff when we can.

The license issue will eventually be resolved and these pages will be filled with out of box reviews and build ups. Until then I can enjoy watching the Proteus builds and start sorting out what I may do with mine.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Hunch,
> all that needs to happen is that Universal has to get Moebius the license renewal forms. there are a jillion (yes, that is the correct number) things team Moebius would love to restock, but are waiting on Universal
> 
> PS, I am not a paid spokesman for team Moebius, but I would get the decoder ring if they had one



OH GREAT! Now I want a decoder ring! Thanks for putting the idea in head, Lou! :grin2:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Capt. Krik said:


> OH GREAT! Now I want a decoder ring! Thanks for putting the idea in head, Lou! :grin2:


"Be sure to drink your Ovaltine. Ovaltine? A crummy commercial? Son of a..."


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Raptor is moving forward.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Woohoo!!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Dave Metzner said:


> Raptor is moving forward.


Well... I was kinda hoping that was the case.
Anything more definitive than that? Like, "licensing is done", or perhaps, "It's on a slow boat from China"?


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Or a rough idea of when we'll see it in our LHS??


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sure when they have more details it will be posted at least on their Facebook page. They really don't have to tell us anything at all.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

No they dont, so I just keep checking this thread in anticipation.


----------

